# Bait piles



## newhornet (Mar 22, 2010)

Pics from a Bait Pile


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a link to some pictures my camera took over a pile of fermented persimmons.
Wild Ed's Texas Outdoors: More Fun With Our Trail Camera


----------



## newhornet (Mar 22, 2010)

Was that a BIG cat coming to your bait???? I like that....and the Lock Ness Monster picture too! LOL Really nice selection of "critters".


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

We think we identified fox, coyote, raccoon, deer and rabbit as much as i want to see a big cat up there. The pasture monster is and old dozer track that some artist put a head on the front of it.


----------



## newhornet (Mar 22, 2010)

Picture #7 was what caught my eye....I guess it was a fox at a funny angle...I want to get a cat kinda' bad...on pic of course, hee hee. I have seen one on the property about 12 years ago and one has been sighted about 5 years ago, adjacent to us......


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Great pics. looks like you have some great targets there. Good luck and shoot strait.


----------



## newhornet (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks! I appreciate and NEED that advice....LOL


----------

